# この助詞「で」の使い方は正しい？（日本語話者限定で回答を）



## cheshire

次の会話のなかで助詞「で」はあなたにとって1. 間違い　ですか、 2. OK　ですか？
わたしにとってはOKと思うのですが、個人言語なのか方言なのかわからないのでその方面の情報もよろしく願います。
A:私の留守のあいだ、この画集を編集しておいてください。それと、e-メールの処理もお願いします。
B:わかりました。
B:編集*で*期限は特に設けないです。自分のペースでやってください。３年とかかかったらさすがに怒りますけどね、ははは、うそですよ。​


----------



## Flaminius

文法的には標準的ないい方ではないと思います。その判断については、既に大演説を行ったので割愛しますが、わたしなら自分がこのようないい方をしたことに気づいたら、言い直し、書き直しをすることでしょう。

ただし、間違いであるとは断定できないと思います。統辞でokがでなくても、言語運用のレベルでまかり通っている表現は、それこそ星の数ほどもあるからです。特定の言語コミュニティおいて「編集」が一連の作業工程の一部であるという認識が共有されている場合、「編集」は出版物なり映像なりの通過する＜場所＞の一つであると言えるでしょう。わたしが「編集で」を癖のあるいい方だとみなしているのは、わたしの認知地図では＜編集＞と他の概念との結びつきが弱いからかもしれません。

4649ね。


----------



## hottuna

や、これは間違いでしょう。
どう考えても「編集の期限・・・」が正解ですね。
「編集で、期限は・・・」だったらまだ解るけど。
その場合の「で」は「○○について」の意味となりますが
上記のままだと意味伝わるが、凄い不自然です。


----------



## cheshire

「編集で、期限は・・・」だったらまだ解るけど。とのことですが、どちらでしょうか？
これは会話をごらんになってわかるように、正書法の話ではないのですから。
回答ありがとうございました。


----------



## hottuna

cheshire said:


> 「編集で、期限は・・・」だったらまだ解るけど。とのことですが、どちらでしょうか？


この意味が解らない。
何が「どちらでしょうか？」？
別に択一をしてとは言っていません。


----------



## cheshire

投票をごらんになりましたか？２択です。
よろしくお願いします。


----------



## hottuna

cheshire said:


> 投票をごらんになりましたか？２択です。
> よろしくお願いします。


投票結果見ましたか？
投票していますよ。


----------



## Flaminius

A headline of _Mainichi Shimbun_ (2007-05-09 evening edition) reads:
看護職員　新人離職で防止策
東京都　復職支援も

The first sentence of the article is;
看護師や助産師などが全国的に不足する中、東京都は、離職率が高い新人と復職希望の経験者の支援を柱とした本格的な看護職員の確保策に乗り出すことを決めた。

I understand 新人離職で防止策 as an abbreviation of a sentence similar to Cheshire's example such as;
新人離職*で*防止策を打ち出す.
I find に more appropriate, even if で is not completely wrong.


----------



## _forumuser_

Not a native washa but nonetheless...  I voted for wrong. As for what is right I propose:

編集に当たって

This is how I would say it. The problem is... Would you understand?


----------



## cheshire

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=485157



			
				Brave_Heart said:
			
		

> Note:
> - １９９１年６月１６日*は*
> Or you can use に in place of は here


 
この「で」が許容できるかどうかは上に引用した別のスレに似てますね。
日常生活では、この助詞「は」はぜんぜん許容されると思います。公式の書類では避けられるでしょう。

問題の「で」も問題ないと思うんだけどなぁ。

なぜ日常生活ではぜんぜん許容されるだろうと私が思うのはやはり、「は」の意義素、「で」の意義素をだれに教わるでもなく子供というのは習得する途上で身につけ、人によって容認と非容認が分かれる境界線上にある事例だと思うからです。

つまり、critical period に、子供が人に教わることなく習得するのは意義素で、訂正によって学ぶ学習が別に加わります。ドイツ人の子供だって、放っておいたら動詞の規則活用を不規則活用の動詞にまで適用するそうです。イタリア人の子供でもそうかな。意義素がここでは動詞の規則活用となぞらえられています。

要するに、クリティカル・ピリオドには子供は意義素を自然に習得し、「大人の取り決め・調整」であるさまざまな規則・約束事が付加として適用されるわけです。

＞編集にあたって、でも大丈夫ですよ。


----------



## cheshire

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2762402&postcount=9

私はネコです。（私*が*ネコです。）​
ネコは送ります？（ネコ*を*送ります？）​
水しかない。（水*が*ない。）​
水しか飲まない。（水*を*飲まない。/水*は*飲まない。→水*を*飲まない。）​
時計もない。（時計*が*ない。/時計*は*ない。→時計*が*ない。）​Every particle has its meaning. Some particle have stronger meaning than other particles. The formere types override the latter. Above sentences are the examples of such override. Topicalization is stronger than nominalization in Japanese　（は＞が）. Restriction of a subject/object is stronger than nominalization (しか＞が）. Addition is stronger than nominalization (も＞が）.

編集で期限は設けないです。（編集*で*編集*に*期限*を*設けないです。）​は＞を is obvious (but sometimes, を is preferred to mark an object). I guess に is "stronger" than で. に　is similar to the English preposition "to". で is similar to "in" in English. に　points to the aim more narrowly than で. で　points to a place in which action takes place. Of course the reverse can occur (で＞に）, which is when you want to emphasize the place where action takes place.


----------



## lemoynestar

編集で期限を設けない。
これは、言うことが出来ると思います。
「編集の方で」の「方」を省略した形で、意味は通じます。


----------



## Flaminius

こんばんは。WR にようこそ！ 



> 「編集の方で」の「方」を省略した形で、意味は通じます。


この「方」は具体的な指示対象を持っているのでしょうか。それとも丁寧語に近い抽象名詞でしょうか。


----------



## lemoynestar

Flaminius said:


> こんばんは。WR にようこそ！
> 
> この「方」は具体的な指示対象を持っているのでしょうか。それとも丁寧語に近い抽象名詞でしょうか。



編集*で*期限は特に設けないです。

この文から、「編集」では期限を設けないけれど、他の何かでは「期限」を設ける･･ということが考えられます。

指示対象を持っています。
たとえば、

お会計はレジの方でお願いします。
お会計はレジでお願いします。


----------



## Flaminius

> この文から、「編集」では期限を設けないけれど、他の何かでは「期限」を設ける･･ということが考えられます。


そうですね、「で」を使うとどうしても他と対照するニュアンスが生じるようです。

このスレッドで観察される事実は、「で」の許容度には個人差があることです。「で」を許容する人でも、「に」が誤りであるといっている人はいないのですから、「に」の正しさは問題がないでしょう。これは「で」よりも「に」のほうが文法性が高い、ということと同じです。

また、「で」の考察では、「他のなにか」と比べるというコメントがあるのが興味深い。cheshireさんの例文には、編集以外の期限は登場しないのですから。「で」自体に他との対照のニュアンスが含まれているのかもしれませんね。


----------

